# Fort morgan in July



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

I'm goin to fort morgan this July and was wanting to try some surf fishing I've looked around a bit but haven't found all the info I need. So here's where I'm at I've decided on a cabelas salt stalker surf reel the pole will be a penn should I get 10ft or 12ft? Line will be 20lb braid with 30lb fluorocarbon leader obviously on a swivel but that's as far as I got. What size hooks do I need? Weights? Bait? Anything I can buy before I go would be great. Also what can I expect to catch?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Have some comfortable shoes and make the long journey threw the park to the other side. Tons of life coming in and out of that pass to catch


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Penn Fierce or Battle combo, 5000 reel with a 10' rod.

1. Leader material, 10#, 20#, 30# mono or FC, some wire leader for sharks.
2. #6 and #4 Kahle for pompano and whiting, 5/0 & 9/0 circles for larger cut baits for Reds/Blacks/Jacks/Sharks
3. 1oz, 3oz & 6oz pyramid and non-rolling sinkers and egg sinkers, maybe some 1oz- 3oz spider/sputnik weights if the current is really ripping or heavy surf.
5. Beads, a variety size and color, I like clear unless used an attractant in front of hook
6. Some Mirrolures, Top Dawg and TD Jr are good (bone, red/white & halloween)
but don't forget the suspending twitch baits as well (52M & 52 MR as well as TT series)
7. Krocodile, Mr Champ, Sidewinder and Johnson Sprite spoons (with treble hook, you won't need a weed guard)
9. One word: Gulp Floating Pearl (OK, that's 3 words ;-) rig Carolina style or drop rig
10. And cigar floats (for live shrimp, mullet or LYs) and Bubble Rigs work great from the beach
11. H&H jigheads 1/8oz for shallow water of sub-surface, 1/4oz for intermediate, 3/8oz for deep water or moderate wind/current, 1/2oz for strong wind/current/waves
12.Tie a bunch of leaders before you go out, bag them and they're ready to go.
20# double drop Pomp rigs with the kahle hooks.
30# double drop with the 5/0 circles for bigger prey
3'-5' wire leaders with 9/0 circles for sharks
A bubble rig or two

GOOD BAIT is essential. 
Sand fleas and/or ghost shrimp or at least FRESH dead shrimp.
Otherwise you are fishing for hardheads, stingrays and pinfish (Garbage Can Slam).

Water, hat, sunglasses, sunscreen, bug spray, towel, phone/camera, sand spike ***WATER!***


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Specks, Bluefish, Jacks, Flounder, Red & Black drum, Skippers, Spanish, Rays, Sharks and more.

I caught the 8' Scalloped Hammerhead in my avatar fishing on Ft. Morgan.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the fast response! I'll have to try and check out the penn combo they didn't have them when I went and checked them out hate buyin a reel without feelin it. How long should my leaders be? I'm also gonna bring a bass rod for catching bait fish to save a little coin how should it be set up? Right now it's runnin 10lb Cajun line with a 6'6" rod


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Same advice as everyone else, but the hammer in my avitar is 10'. :whistling:

There are some poles sticking up on the north side of fort Morgan just West of the Pier. The water gets deep fast there. If you could cast out that far or kayak out to it, you might be surprised what you hook.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

On the Bay side of the Point, anything South of the yellow bouy drops from 3-6' down to 20+ like a cliff. 100 yards South of the bouy it is only 10-20 yards to the drop off, that is where I love to fish. Huge Bull Reds & Big Uglies and plenty of sharks.


OK, lets have a hammer size contest...
This lil'ol Great Hammer was a mere 11'5" :whistling:


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Holy cow I'd crap down both legs if I hooked somethin that big much less landed it I just wanna catch a lil of everything I'm takin my 5year old son with me he loves seein fish no patients for fishing tho and I as well wanna see new fish for once


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

How do I catch flounder, shark, rays, and lady fish those are the ones my son really wants to see. Is one way better than another or is it more of a luck of the draw?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Flounder, the walkway that comes out of the Fort's parking lot ends at some large concrete blocks. Live shrimp or Bull minnows worked around those often yield Flounder. So do shrimp tipped jigs or Gulp shrimp.
Around the boat launch and pier too, wade around the pier.

Rays, lots of dinner plate sized rays in the shallow water.
My son catches them all the time on a shrimp/cut bait tipped sabiki or carolina rig.

Ladyfish, just fish a Pompano rig, all sorts of fish will those.
Pomps, Ladies, Puppy drum, Whiting, Specks, Rays and small Atlantic Sharpnose sharks.

A heavy mono leader or wire leader fished on a bottom rig with cut bait will catch rays & sharks, as well as Red/Black drum, blues and more.

Gold/Silver spoons, Specks, Ladies, Reds, Blues and more.
Bubble rigs, Spanish, Ladies and etc.

Blacktip and Spinners will hit lures if they're hungry & feeding.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks a million bud I'm so pumped for this trip don't know if I can wait 2 months lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Break out the big spinning gear or conventionals and either cast or yak some nice baits out for larger sharks.
3-5' of 135# cable, 9/0-16/0 circle and a half a mullet
Typical 20-40' mono/cable land based shark leader, 15/0-20/0 circle and a whole fish or ray will maybe hook you up on a monster.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

I think I'll buy 2 surf rod set ups put 20# braid on one and 50# braid on the other for shark it sounds like a blast I've never really fished like this I've always throwed crankbaits or spinners for bass so this will all be new for me


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Spinning gear for sharking, nothing less than a Penn Fierce or Battle 8000 or similar.

For casting I use modified Penn 9500SS spinners on Heavy rods, 300yrds of 65# Sufix 832 topped with 50# mono.


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

Is it best to fish for shark at night?


----------



## Crs89 (May 20, 2015)

What length leader for both poles?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> On the Bay side of the Point, anything South of the yellow bouy drops from 3-6' down to 20+ like a cliff. 100 yards South of the bouy it is only 10-20 yards to the drop off, that is where I love to fish. Huge Bull Reds & Big Uglies and plenty of sharks.
> 
> 
> OK, lets have a hammer size contest...
> This lil'ol Great Hammer was a mere 11'5" :whistling:


You win :notworthy:


----------

